# Manufacturer Food Recall | Many Brands Affected



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

*SORRY - THIS IS A REPOST
Joe => Please Delete*

Menu Foods is a major manufacturer who supplies dog and cat food sold by Wal-Mart, PetSmart and a few other big companies. After several deaths, they have recalled a large number of products. I hope no one is affected. I am a little nervous because I tried the Ol'Roy beef and gravy packs before - they are like the iams gravy/meet packs. I did not feed my kids regularly with it but I tried out a few packs. Scared









Menu Food Recall Site: http://www.menufoods.com/recall/index.html

The dog brands involved:
Recalled Dog Product Information
Recall Information 1-866-895-2708

Americas Choice, Preferred Pets
Authority
Award
Best Choice
Big Bet
Big Red
Bloom
Bruiser
Cadillac
Companion
Demoulas Market Basket
Fine Feline Cat, Shep Dog
Food Lion
Giant Companion
Great Choice
Hannaford
Hill Country Fare
Hy-Vee
Key Food
Laura Lynn
Loving Meals
Main Choice
Mixables
Nutriplan
Nutro Max
Nutro Natural Choice
Nutro
Ol'Roy
Paws
Pet Essentials
Pet Pride
Presidents Choice
Price Chopper
Priority
Publix
Roche Bros
Save-A-Lot
Schnucks
Springsfield Pride
Sprout
Stater Bros
Total Pet, My True Friend
Western Family
White Rose
Winn Dixie
Your Pet

Article: http://www.chicagotribune.com/business/sns...0,3756442.story

http://www.cnn.com/2007/US/03/17/petfood.r...l.ap/index.html



> 60M Containers of Pet Food Recalled
> 
> By ANDREW BRIDGES
> Associated Press Writer
> ...


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

I'm glad you posted this, I don't use these brands, but my friend just got a puppy and I wanted to pass this on to her.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I see that Nutro brands are on their list. I know a number of people who use this brand, we did before we started Natural Balance.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">I fortunately have never used any of these foods but my parents doggy sit for Zoe while I'm at work & called me in a panic this weekend. She had been buying the Nutro Natural Choice Dog Treats for Zoe. So far the recall is only on the canned & pouched foods so I'm hoping the treats are ok. I did tell mom to throw them out & I took over this morning some different treats. On my way to their house this morn. I did here on the news that other brands (like Purina) are voluntarily recalling their products that Menu Foods produced for them so I am kind of nervous about the treats.







</span>


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Iams and Eukanuba are also on the list:






Home 
Recall Information 
Press Release 
Cat Product Information 
Dog Product Information 



Recalled Dog Product Information
Recall Information 1-866-895-2708
Americas Choice, Preferred Pets
Authority
Award
Best Choice
Big Bet
Big Red
Bloom
Bruiser
Cadillac
Companion
Demoulas Market Basket
Eukanuba
Food Lion
Giant Companion
Great Choice
Hannaford
Hill Country Fare
Hy-Vee
Iams
Laura Lynn
Loving Meals
Meijers Main Choice
Mighty Dog Pouch
Mixables
Nutriplan
Nutro Max
Nutro Natural Choice
Nutro Ultra
Nutro
Ol'Roy Canada
Ol'Roy US
Paws
Pet Essentials
Pet Pride - Good n Meaty
Presidents Choice
Price Chopper
Priority
Publix
Roche Bros
Save-A-Lot
Schnucks
Shep Dog
Springsfield Prize
Sprout
Stater Bros
Total Pet
Western Family
White Rose
Winn Dixie
Your Pet



Menu Foods Income Fund
8 Falconer Drive
Streetsville, ON
Canada L5N 1B1



© Copyright 2006, Menu Foods Income Fund, All Rights Reserved.
Best viewed using Internet Explorer.


----------



## LisalovesRocco (Mar 28, 2006)

Thanks so much for posting this list! I tried to go to the manufacture's website but it is down.
I knew I could count on SM members for acurate info!








Hope none of our babies are affected. I checked & had two cans of Nutro that I immediately tossed.

Lisa


----------



## Linus McDuff (Jul 12, 2006)

I don't feed wet food, so I didn't even read this article.







Unfortunately the pups we're sitting do!!! I've been feeding Nutro Max since the 14th, and I know Duff has eaten it.







I'm freaking out right now. We haven't noticed changes in behavior/stools, but should I take all 3 to the vet just in case? 

Please pray for us to be ok.


----------



## Linus McDuff (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm taking Duff to the vet for bloodwork tomorrow am, as he's showing signs of two symptoms, excessive drinking/peeing, and lethargy. Please cross your fingers for me and my Duff.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> I'm taking Duff to the vet for bloodwork tomorrow am, as he's showing signs of two symptoms, excessive drinking/peeing, and lethargy. Please cross your fingers for me and my Duff.[/B]


Oh gee I sure hope he is ok, I will keep him in my prayers


----------



## chico (Mar 4, 2007)

We will Pray for you


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> I'm taking Duff to the vet for bloodwork tomorrow am, as he's showing signs of two symptoms, excessive drinking/peeing, and lethargy. Please cross your fingers for me and my Duff.[/B]


Oh boy, I sure hope the Duffster is okay - you're certainly catching it early enough, I would think.


----------

